# What is TNR



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

For those new to the cat loving kingdom you may wonder what TNR means when reading posts on this forum. Here is a brief overview and what all the fuss is all about! 

What is Trap-Neuter-Return? - YouTube


----------

